# Windows Internet Explorer 8 Beta 2 Released



## alexp999 (Aug 28, 2008)

The latest beta of Microsoft's next web browser has been released today. This time it is a public beta, unlike Beta 1, which was aimed at developers, this version has many of its new features enabled. Some of these include, tab groups, accelerators and compatibility view, which enables Internet Explorer 8 to better display web pages designed for older browers.

You can find out more information and download the beta here.



 

 

 




From the MSDN IEBlog:


> You'll find versions for 32- and 64-bit editions of Windows Vista, Windows XP, Windows Server 2003, and Windows Server 2008. In addition to English, IE8 Beta 2 is available in Japanese, Chinese (Simplified), and German. Additional languages will be available soon.
> 
> While Beta 1 was for developers, we think that anyone who browses or works on the web will enjoy IE8 Beta 2. Before the team blogs about our Beta 2 in detail, here's an overview of what you'll find in IE8.
> 
> We focused our work around three themes: everyday browsing (the things that real people do all the time), safety (the term most people use for what we've called 'trustworthy' in previous posts), and the platform (the focus of Beta 1, how developers around the world will build the next billion web pages and the next waves of great services).





 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## paybackdaman (Aug 28, 2008)

Only a few more releases before we HAVE to download it.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, that PrivateOn feature is a great thing when going to nude sites


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 28, 2008)

make sure you have an amd vvv check my sig


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have firefox.  

I tested the IE8B2.  I was not impressed.  I am still using IE6 if I have to use IE.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 28, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Well, that PrivateOn feature is a great thing when going to nude sites



lol, yay for PrivateOn feature.!!


----------



## KainXS (Aug 28, 2008)

I just installed it and not surprising to me its still not better than firefox

lol

and that checking for malicious software crap took 24 minutes, and it found nothing, waste of time man


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2008)

ever notice how screenshots of browsers always look so sleek, but then you download it and its always meh.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 28, 2008)

Im going to grab it and try it out. The first beta was a right down knicker.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 28, 2008)

Eww! I think ill stick to Firefox and Opera.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 28, 2008)

I think ill pass on this one for now.


----------



## AddSub (Aug 28, 2008)

Did they fix the zoom feature from IE7?


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 28, 2008)

Pffftt! Just installed it and tried it. 

I will stick to Firefox, with the theme I am using it actually matches vistas theme better than Microsoft own product.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 28, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> Only a few more releases before we HAVE to download it.



no one was forced to install IE7


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 28, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> no one was forced to install IE7



Except anybody running Vista


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 28, 2008)

nothing better than fire fox


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 28, 2008)

Lol it's funny how they give the newest IEs to XP users but not DirectX...What a shaft!

I was talking to my cousin today, telling him he should get Vista for DirectX 10. He will not f**king buy Vista. Guess the Mac adds scared him off. I told him its nothing amazing, but Direct X 10 is always a plus


----------



## kodlan (Aug 28, 2008)

Another one f*cking IE.


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 28, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> ever notice how screenshots of browsers always look so sleek, but then you download it and its always meh.



Except for Opera; it is ALWAYS sleek. 

Also, IIRC, wasn't IE8 meant to fit in with the Office 2007 Ribbon idea? Some screenshots of early betas looked like Office 2007...


----------



## SrKag (Aug 28, 2008)

*Still using mozilla 4 ??*

I wonder can anyone tell me if M$ has advanced there browser engine yet from IE6 which was Mozilla 4? Which they still used in IE7. If you notice In IE7 they don't even show it in the info. you have to find it by reading online. IE6 was the last time it was give in the info. Some advanced info programs can pick it out for us, but i am just not going to upgrade to IE8 to find out, since i don't use the program anyway. 

Another thing that gets me is they say IE is fast to start up. Anyone figure out that IE is so integrated that it mostly started before the program is even started. If you know the registry like i do then you can read the IE is loaded well into the windows start up that when you start IE basically the GUI starts everything else is already loaded. Whereas Fire Fox loads completely each time it starts, except when shut down and relaunched (program is still in the swap file or cache). Still I use Fire Fox 3.01 religiously, new browser engine Mozilla 5 updated versions, its fast, and there are tweaks to make it work better for you, and customizable....


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 28, 2008)

Vista at least has a block access to IE function that works (no matter how many times you put firefox as default browser, some links still open in IE after a while). I have no icon of Internet Explorer anywhere and will be hiding IE8 update as soon as it pops up in windows update.

IE8 would have to have something amazing for me to even try it and community plugin support, but doubt that is going to happen  Haven't even gone FF3 yet, so that's next when I have the urge upgrade my browser.

But the 64-bit edition is cool, I'll give them that. Only thing with IE7 64bit was that you couldn't default that, links always opened 32-bit version (or I just didn't know how )


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2008)

I wonder if they fixed the MS update site using 8 yet. Beta 1 won't connect for me unless I use IE7 compatibility mode.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have actually gone back to IE7 about 6 months ago from being a solid firefox user. I was getting fed up of incompatibility on some sites, and I have actually found the latest version of IE7 on my Vista install, a lot more stable than firefox.
I went to firefox after IE7 was so buggy and unstable when I first got Vista, and I would imagine IE8 is going to be the same. I'll ust hide the update and give it two years for them to iron out the bugs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2008)

ive never had a problem with any version of IE. of course, i am not really into all those mods and plugins and stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2008)

All the people who say meh to ie,i say meh to firefox.It uses too much ram and has far too much crap on it.All a browser has to do is browse the internet,why do you need all the crappy plugins and add ons and stuff,which just make vista even bloated and prone to crashing.Are plugins etc for firefox certified by ms fo use on vista? i doubt it.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 28, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> ive never had a problem with any version of IE. of course, i am not really into all those mods and plugins and stuff.


You haven't had any problems with because you haven't actually developed for different browsers. And IE 6/7 is a nightmare for a developer


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2008)

kodlan said:


> You haven't had any problems with because you haven't actually developed for different browsers. And IE 6/7 is a nightmare for a developer



whether it is or it isn't doesnt matter to me. i have never had problems browsing with IE.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 28, 2008)

kodlan said:


> You haven't had any problems with because you haven't actually developed for different browsers. And IE 6/7 is a nightmare for a developer



So how come in my experience sites display better on IE 
there are some sites, which dont work at all of Firefox!

Tis the only reason i switched back.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2008)

Usually,there are always some problems with third party apps for windows,be it xp or vista.I will stick to ie it browses the net which is all it has to do,i dont need it to check my mail or anything else.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 28, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> So how come in my experience sites display better on IE
> there are some sites, which dont work at all of Firefox!
> 
> Tis the only reason i switched back.


Well it is not true. They don't work in FF mainly because you have to invent stupid workarounds just to make things work in IE. M$ is alweys making their own "standarts" even when they already exist and are widely spread...


----------



## Dark_Webster (Aug 28, 2008)

I will only download the final version when it proves that it's better than IE7. For now, IE7 suits my needs.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 28, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> So how come in my experience sites display better on IE
> there are some sites, which dont work at all of Firefox!
> 
> Tis the only reason i switched back.



IE Tab to the rescue, so you can switch back to firefox again 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1419

IE works fine too. I was late to jump on FF bandwagon, used IE 5&6 for a long time. Now I just prefer FF and don't have tons of add-ons, just necessity. Adblock, BlockSite and ha-extra (for hockeyarena). Yet to put IE Tab back, as I haven't come across a site that hasn't worked with firefox, if I still do it's couple clicks away.



tigger69 said:


> ...i say meh to firefox.It uses too much ram and has far too much crap on it. ...why do you need all the crappy plugins and add ons and stuff,which just make vista even bloated and prone to crashing.



Yes it uses a lot of mem, but got plenty of that to spare and no my Vista doesn't crash with firefox, or anything else.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 28, 2008)

Dark_Webster said:


> I will only download the final version when it proves that it's better than IE7. For now, IE7 suits my needs.



I would not be using IE8 for my personal use, only at work if I would have to test something on it. And for all other people that do not do this kind of stuff at work I would recomend to have a look here: 
http://www.stopie.com/
http://www.savethedevelopers.org/index.php


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 28, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> whether it is or it isn't doesnt matter to me. i have never had problems browsing with IE.



Out of sight, out of mind, eh?   Ignorance is bliss.



alexp999 said:


> So how come in my experience sites display better on IE
> there are some sites, which dont work at all of Firefox!
> 
> Tis the only reason i switched back.



That's because those sites *are made specifically not to work in Firefox,* through the use of Microsoft-only technologies such as ActiveX and VBScript.  It's not a problem with Firefox.  Most of the times sites like these are designed in "partnership" with Microsoft (kinda like the way that Crysis was designed in "partnership" with Nvidia).


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Aug 28, 2008)

hmm... I haven't made a comment in a while but IE's layout engine, trident, has to be the worst engine ever. M$ never follows standards properly so a site, which could be made for any standard compliant browser in a short period of time will take like extra few hundreds of lines of code and hours of headaches/debugging just to get it to work on IE... especially when it comes to css, html dom and javascript... Also, IE's incapability of processing min and max widths and heights of elements has to be the lamest thing ever so I always have to keep a workaround template for this.
I wish M$ just stopped working on their browser and let organisations, which specialise in the web browser development to deal with the production of web browsers... or they should at least follow standards.
Until then, I'm for the standard compliant layout engines (which is basically all but IE's Trident):
Gecko (Firefox's engine)
Presto (Opera's engine)
Webkit (Safari's engine)
KHTML (Konqueror's engine)


----------



## kodlan (Aug 28, 2008)

2 mdm-adph, Hitsugaya_Toushirou: Totally agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Out of sight, out of mind, eh?   Ignorance is bliss.



i am not a developer so why would i care. i want a browser that works with every site i go on. IE does that.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 28, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am not a developer so why would i care. i want a browser that works with every site i go on. IE does that.


Some small cars, lets say Ford Fiesta goes on the road the same way as Jaguar XF. But I don't think you feel the same in them...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2008)

kodlan said:


> Some small cars, lets say Ford Fiesta goes on the road the same way as Jaguar XF. But I don't think you feel the same in them...



very true. but given your analogy im guessing the fiesta is IE and the juguar is firefox. sure they both drive on the road and the jaguar drives better, but atleast the fiesta doesnt break down on some roads. it always gets there no matter what.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 28, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> very true. but given your analogy im guessing the fiesta is IE and the juguar is firefox. sure they both drive on the road and the jaguar drives better, but atleast the fiesta doesnt break down on some roads. it always gets there no matter what.


Okay, if both cost 0$ which would you choose? Fiesta or Jag?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2008)

My analogy would be,ie as the fiesta and firefox as a van full of stuff with a massive engine.Sure the van is faster but its full of crap.

We are all individuals and all pick which one we like,whats the point arguing the toss over that really.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 28, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> My analogy would be,ie as the fiesta and firefox as a van full of stuff with a massive engine.Sure the van is faster but its full of crap.
> 
> We are all individuals and all pick which one we like,whats the point arguing the toss over that really.



Well you can install only the crap you need .
There are other alternatives Opera, Safari. Have you tryied them?


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 28, 2008)

Just for the hell of it I opened IE8 and FF3 with six tabs on each. When I looked in the task manager It shows five instances of IE running and only a single Firefox. All the IEs use almost 200megs of memory where FF only uses 120MB







There you have it, isn't the whole point of tabbed browsing to not have to open multible instances of the browser. God job Microsoft :shadedshu


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 28, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Just for the hell of it I opened IE8 and FF3 with six tabs on each. When I looked in the task manager It shows five instances of IE running and only a single Firefox. All the IEs use almost 200megs of memory where FF only uses 120MB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Xaxa this is good!  Even FF3 visually integrates better than their own software...

Want to see more of Microsoft's good job? Look here.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Just for the hell of it I opened IE8 and FF3 with six tabs on each. When I looked in the task manager It shows five instances of IE running and only a single Firefox. All the IEs use almost 200megs of memory where FF only uses 120MB
> 
> 
> There you have it, isn't the whole point of tabbed browsing to not have to open multible instances of the browser. God job Microsoft :shadedshu



Well here is me running 7 tabs, something funny is going on with your PC. I still only have one instance of IE running and its only using 80mb.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 28, 2008)

I would blame Internet Explorer for running multiple instances. All I did was install it and try it and that is what happened. My firefox works fine and so does my computer.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2008)

kodlan said:


> Okay, if both cost 0$ which would you choose? Fiesta or Jag?



well, considering your analogy i would say the fiesta because i KNOW it will get me from point A to point B. with the jag, i may be styling on my way, but i will most likely break down before i get there.


----------



## xfire (Aug 29, 2008)

The privateon feature already exists on Safari Browser.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 29, 2008)

Im with Rhino ie werks fine for me with all my browsing thats all that matters to me.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

> Im with Rhino ie werks fine for me with all my browsing thats all that matters to me.


Well I ask my self, why I should convince so unsophisticated people that can't see what crap they are using and what other better posibilities exist?


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

> well, considering your analogy i would say the fiesta because i KNOW it will get me from point A to point B. with the jag, i may be styling on my way, but i will most likely break down before i get there.


HAVE you ever driven a Fiesta? =)


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2008)

Kodlan, why are you arguing? Do you not understand that IE works fine for him, and it is his opinion that it is good enough for him? Just because you like something better, doesn't mean that everyone should.

I use FF personally, but I still don't give a rat's ass what a website developer has to go thru to get a site to work in IE. That's what they chose to do as a hobby/career, that's what they have to deal with. Every hobby/career has it's ups and downs. Having to code for IE is a down side to Web development. It's the state of the current market. If you don't like it, pick a different hobby/career.

As an end user, all that matters is that it does work, not how much coding it took to make it happen.

What you are doing is no different than those people standing on the street corner yelling religious verses at people passing by, effectively shoving their religion down the throat of everyone that walks by. All it manages to do is annoy people.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Kodlan, why are you arguing? Do you not understand that IE works fine for him, and it is his opinion that it is good enough for him? Just because you like something better, doesn't mean that everyone should.
> 
> I use FF personally, but I still don't give a rat's ass what a website developer has to go thru to get a site to work in IE. That's what they chose to do as a hobby/career, that's what they have to deal with. Every hobby/career has it's ups and downs. Having to code for IE is a down side to Web development. It's the state of the current market. If you don't like it, pick a different hobby/career.
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing. I'm just trying to convince that the are some other good browsers not just IE. I'm not talking only about FF. And not only from the developer point of view...
I think security, speed also counts for end-users.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> I'm not arguing. I'm just trying to convince that the are some other good browsers not just IE. I'm not talking only about FF. And not only from the developer point of view...
> I think security, speed also counts for end-users.



But you still aren't taking into account peoples' preferences on layout, looks and preference functionality. They don't want the other browsers. I keep hearing how much faster, secure and more accurate Opera is, but I still won't use it because I can't stand the UI.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

> But you still aren't taking into account peoples' preferences on layout, looks and preference functionality.


Layout, looks and preference functionality IN IE? Nice joke ! 8)


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 29, 2008)

Can i install IE8 Beta2 even when my OS language is not supported yet? I ask cause i dont wanna mess up my OS.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> Layout, looks and preference functionality IN IE? Nice joke ! 8)


How is it a joke? It's what they prefer. They are not wrong for that, like you want to believe. Layout is subjective, not objective. Now just let it go, and quit heckling people for their IE preference.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

Presentation of Mozilla prototype of the next interface:
http://www.ultrasharpware.com/blog/2008/08/07/future-mozilla-interface-aurora/


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> Presentation of Mozilla prototype of the next interface:
> http://www.ultrasharpware.com/blog/2008/08/07/future-mozilla-interface-aurora/



I'll stick with a standard interface, thank you. Aurora doesn't interest me in the slightest.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

Well that's your choise to stick with that buggy IE...


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> Well that's your choise to stick with that buggy IE...



My foot...
I have never had IE7 crash on me. Ever.
Firefox 2 was slow. FF3 was slower. IE7 was fast.
FF2 and 3 didn't display some web pages I wanted. IE7 did.
FF2 and 3 may be slightly faster in loading web pages, but IE7 was more responsive when loading.

That is why I use Opera. 
It runs faster than IE7 or FF, loads pages faster, looks better, has inbuilt torrent, has useful stuff, and doesn't eat my RAM. I also like the UI.
IE7 is a good backup for when Opera fails.

On that note, I will now go and find where to download IE8 B2...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> HAVE you ever driven a Fiesta? =)



LOL, no!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I use FF personally, but I still don't give a rat's ass what a website developer has to go thru to get a site to work in IE. That's what they chose to do as a hobby/career, that's what they have to deal with.



this statement is especially true. it seems to me that developers are a bunch of whiners that dont want to deal with the challenges of the marketplace. those guys should be happy because they get paid way more than most jobs around.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

> it seems to me that developers are a bunch of whiners that dont want to deal with the challenges of the marketplace.


Thats because they are not challenges they are BUGS!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 29, 2008)

The plugins i use on firefox are quite the opposite in effect to what you are describing - Adblockplus, never ever have any pop ups after installing that, FasterFox - Pre-caches links so that if you click the page is almost completely loaded up, and the best feature of firefox - the favourites tabs. Best thing ever haha.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> Thats because they are not challenges they are BUGS!



But the fact remains it's a field you chose to get into. It's a well known fact that IE requires special coding, and that the majority of web users use IE. If you didn't want to deal with it, you should've chosen a different field.

That's like a mechanic bitching because he has to get dirty.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> But the fact remains it's a field you chose to get into. It's a well known fact that IE requires special coding, and that the majority of web users use IE. If you didn't want to deal with it, you should've chosen a different field.
> 
> That's like a mechanic bitching because he has to get dirty.


I do deal with it. I don't understand why the majority of users choose the worst from what they can choose from :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> I do deal with it. I don't understand why the majority of users choose the worst from what they can choose from :shadedshu



Because from the user's standpoit, the only difference is the interface. All the major browsers do exactly what they are supposed to do, and that is to browse the internet. Most people don't care about the technicalities of everything. All they care is how they interact with it, and it displays the websites they decide to visit.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2008)

i dont see why this is so hard to understand. IE has a browser that works quite well for me. like i said before, i dont need a bunch of plugins because i dont spend my life surfing the net.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

> Most people don't care about the technicalities of everything.


You don't need to go deep into technicalities to see that it sucks..


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> You don't need to go deep into technicalities to see that it sucks..



Look, kodlan - thats your opinion. Some people, like easy rhino, dont need all the bells and whistles off a mega 1337 browser, because they are casual web browsers. If your into web based games and web based research etc, then yes, all the addons will aid you in the long run, but just for quickly checking your email or coming on here doesnt require it.

Some people like IE for its clean & simplistic take on web browsing - is that such a crime?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> You don't need to go deep into technicalities to see that it sucks..


For who? You? How does it suck when it does exactly what people want it to do?


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

> i dont see why this is so hard to understand. IE has a browser that works quite well for me. like i said before, i dont need a bunch of plugins because i dont spend my life surfing the net.


That's the same thing that is said that ordinarry people use only 5% of their brain power. Well most people don't use their brain at all. You don't need much brain to eat and watch TV. 
That wasn't offence for you personally. It's general idea..


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

> Some people like IE for its clean & simplistic take on web browsing


I just can't laugh any more. =)


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> You don't need to go deep into technicalities to see that it sucks..



If you have nothing constructive to say don't post. Consider this a warning.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

> If you have nothing constructive to say don't post. Consider this a warning.


Okay. I was just trying to tell my point of view, maybe I haven't done that properly.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> Well I ask my self, why I should convince so unsophisticated people that can't see what crap they are using and what other better posibilities exist?




Thats my choice if i use IE. Why is it so hard to comprehend that there are ppl who actually like IE. I realise there are otha options but as IE works fine for me i see reason to change.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

> Why is it so hard to comprehend that there are ppl who actually like IE.


Well that's hard to undertand for me how can you like that =)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> That's the same thing that is said that ordinarry people use only 5% of their brain power. Well most people don't use their brain at all. You don't need much brain to eat and watch TV.
> That wasn't offence for you personally. It's general idea..



i am not trying to convince you that IE is better than firefox. i am trying to tell you that for me, personally, IE is the better choice.


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> Well that's hard to undertand for me how can you like that =)



In my point of view it's hard to understand why you like FF. I try it. Some times it is faster than IE, some times it open web sites better than IE and you need add-ons the size of the FF itself to make it work the way you want. In fact after i install FF3 i went on a day long hunt for add-ons so I can customize it to be as close as possible to the browser I am using (Maxthon2) and in the end some major functions can't be added to FF3. I know that Maxthon is basically a shell for IE, so what? It is way more functional and customizable then FF. The only down site I've seen is that the add-on page is crappy.

I really don't care which browser you are using, but I'm really pissed off by ppl like you.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not only use FF. FF mainly at work, at home I use Opera. The only thing I try to tell is that there plenty of other option instead of crappy IE...


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 29, 2008)

kodlan said:


> I'm not only use FF. FF mainly at work, at home I use Opera. The only thing I try to tell is that there plenty of other option instead of crappy IE...



Please make posts constructviely opinion based. IE is crappy in your opinion. but for some of us here (me included) we prefer IE to the other browsers available, so for us, its not crappy.


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

Tell me what browser you're using and I'll tell who you are.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 29, 2008)

What do you mean by:


kodlan said:


> ... I'll tell who you are.



I use IE7. Where is this going?


----------



## kodlan (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't want to banned =)


----------



## kodlan (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9219&Itemid=38


> Needs double Firefox's system memory
> 
> Internet Explorer 8 needs more than double the system memory of its main rival Firefox, and spawns nearly six times the number of processor threads.
> 
> ...


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, IE7 used 250GB. 

shame its fud , anyone done their own testing?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well on my pc,ie8 is using about 33mb with one tab open.







All i need from a browser is the ablility to browse,nothing more.I do use the net a lot but ie is fine for that,i dont need add ons on my browser.Remember the k.i.s.s rule-keep it simple stupid.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of a standalone way to run this yet? I want to try it out, but dont want to install it, if that makes sense.


----------



## blueskynis (Sep 4, 2008)

Run virtual machines, install WinXP and then IE.


----------

